# A reason for new coders to stay driven!



## taylorking14 (Feb 17, 2022)

This is my most recent post on LinkedIn and I thought it would be a great share. I've received many messages and emails from people here on AAPC, and I want to help you all. I thought this was the easiest way to give some perspective.  

An insider perspective: #Healthcare Positions

I have had many people from the forums on #AAPC reach out to me searching for advice on how to get a coding job. They've just received their certifications within the last year and they just can't seem find a job. They need help!

Here is my response...

Be patient, but not too patient. I know that it may seem discouraging to get your coding certifications, only to end up in registration or chart analysis, but do not be fooled. Positions such as these help you to really grasp the concept of exactly how much goes into a patient chart and what the overall workflow looks like. My suggestion is to take the registration job. Take the analyst job. Take anything you can within the health system that you're interested in and run with it. It gets your foot in the door, and many times healthcare facilities prefer to hire from within.

My background...
I became a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) in Fall of 2020. I was still studying for my degree in HIT, but I was happy to have taken my certification exams and passed. In December of 2020, I began working as a Medical Analyst for a local health system. It wasn't the job that I had been studying and working so hard to obtain, but it taught me things about HIT that I would have never learned in school. I stayed driven and graduated the following spring with a degree in HIT, as well as my CPC and RHIT certifications. The summer of that same year (2021), I accepted my first coding position. I was nervous, but stayed confident. I'm now working in my second coding position, and I'm as happy as I could have hoped to be with my career choice.

So, like I said, be patient, but not too patient. Work hard and stay driven. The perfect job might not come by right away, but with a little effort and some perseverance it may come sooner than you think. #healthcarejobs #medicalcoding


----------



## CertifiedCPC (Feb 18, 2022)

Thank you Taylorking.


----------



## CertifiedCPC (Feb 18, 2022)

I became a CPC-A in march,2019 & A CPC in october 2019,after completing practicode practicum.
i applied everywhere even remote coding jobs but no luck, even being a foreign medical graduate.
i was thinking to give up & not to renew my membership this year. felt like i will never get a job in healthcare field in US.
after reading your post i changed my mind & i am going to renew end of february for sure. thank you.


----------



## taylorking14 (Feb 18, 2022)

I do think it can be tricky to get a remote coding job right off the bat. Not always, but sometimes. Most times you'll be best off to start with a health system, then move to a healthcare management company if that's what you're looking for. I'm glad I could help!


CertifiedCPC said:


> I became a CPC-A in march,2019 & A CPC in october 2019,after completing practicode practicum.
> i applied everywhere even remote coding jobs but no luck, even being a foreign medical graduate.
> i was thinking to give up & not to renew my membership this year. felt like i will never get a job in healthcare field in US.
> after reading your post i changed my mind & i am going to renew end of february for sure. thank you.


----------

